# Review my prinfection web site , need advise



## Omnios (Sep 19, 2009)

Please review my printfection store. I will be getting my own domain name soon and also planning on making a seperate page with links to the store. This is just for starts but want advise as to what direction to go.

Tux Linux Swag Shop - Printfection.com


----------



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

You have a LOT of repetition. Every page has the same phrase it seems like.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Spell check your entire site. Disability is spelled wrong and it looks like it appears on every page.

Also, if that is the official logo/mascot of Linux, make sure you have permission to use.

Other than that, your site is just OK. Not better than all the other Linux swag shops out there. What stands you apart from the others?


----------



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

splathead said:


> Also, if that is the official logo/mascot of Linux, make sure you have permission to use.


Does it make a difference is Linux is open source??


----------



## edua (Oct 14, 2007)

It doesn't not make any difference. Open Source refers to the Software itself (programing) and not the branding of the software. You can not just take the logo of of ANY brand and play with it and somehow make profit out it.
In other words, you should rethink the designs on your site.


----------



## hlc (Dec 7, 2009)

i honestly really like this clean look design. its simple and easy to load.
i wouldnt though make an option for customers to view larger image, because medium size is good enough and larger image opens a separate page, or you could get a lightbox to have it viewed on same page.
wen i first cliked on ur page i didnt really understand wat this site was for? a software or tee shirts. lol
but wen i clicked around i figured.


----------



## oddMarie (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Tom,

I still could not understand from your home page what your website sells. While that might be more a reflection on ME than on your site (ha!), I'm still going to suggest you might consider that there may be others like me out there.

I tell my students (I'm a newspaper staff advisor) that they have to write with their ENTIRE audience in mind, including those who know nothing about the subject matter. Answer the Who? What? Where? When? Why? and How? of your business. I understand that you sell shirts, but your home page does not make that clear. The phrase "Tux Linux Artwork Swag Shop" meant nothing to me. I wish it did, but it doesn't.

Does that make sense? I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## goodtease (Nov 29, 2006)

Do you have the rights to use the Linux image? I know the source code is available free....but I am not sure the image is. I would check because this could get you into some legal issues.


----------



## Omnios (Sep 19, 2009)

As for the rights to use the Linux Logo and Mascot. I have the rights to use them. Also got permission to use Arch Linux and the streetart Arch logo. The store is aimed at Linux users so they know what is being offered and also it is low volume and I do not expect to sell a lot of merchandise just trying to make an extra $30 to $50 a month.

This is a good learning experience for me and learning a lot. I eventually will open another shop with more general merchandise but that will be in the future.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

I find your site to be relatively plain. I could see that appealing to linux users, though. I don't know what to think about the site. I find myself wanting more content. This isn't meant to be offensive, but I can tell that you only want to make $50 off of this every month. If you were truly serious about this, the site would naturally contain much more content.


----------

